# AC Delco battery died early



## dsc cruze (Jun 22, 2020)

The original battery in the '14 Cruze diesel lasted until February 2019.
5 years was not bad for battery cranking over a diesel.

Looked at options with my mechanic but not a lot of aftermarket available locally at the time.
Went with AC Delco replacement, installed February 6th, 2019.

February 6th, 2021, battery gave up. 
2 years exactly.

36 month replacement warranty, only issue is that I have to pull it in driveway and drop it at my mechanic.
He will have it picked up and GM has to test it. If faulty they will replace it.
Battery was not inexpensive, over $300.
Couple of aftermarket ones available now are 20-30% cheaper with 5 year replacement warranty.
The warranties mentioned are not pro-rated.

Nothing is perfect.
My 2019 Bolt EV is under the factory recall for its main battery, waiting on a fix for that.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I've seen bad batteries right off the shelf. 

What's the stamp date on yours? It's probably older then 2 years.


----------



## dsc cruze (Jun 22, 2020)

date code, it was new at time of install


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

My original ac delco battery lasted 7 years from the factory. I’ve also seen batteries have bad cells right off the shelf.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Our original battery dropped a cell 2 miles into the drive to work about 3 years and four months after we bought the car. 

In the middle of a four-lane, 55-mph road, on a super foggy morning. 

That was convenient.


----------



## dsc cruze (Jun 22, 2020)

this battery worked perfect for 1 day short of 2 years.
stuff happens...

when i pulled it from car today to drop it off to my mechanic to get it back to GM, used my load tester and showed bottom end of ’weak’ range


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

my stock one lasted til 2yrs ago

napa one died on me couple days ago

trying a motomaster one now


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I sold my 94 grand am and 97 cavalier with the batteries they came with. 7 years each.


----------



## dsc cruze (Jun 22, 2020)

battery was dead according to Chev dealer.
new replacement being dropped off at my mechanic tomorrow morning for me to pickup.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Factory battery made it 4 years and 75k miles. 

Just replaced the second battery after 3.5 years and around 80k miles. 

So looks like the next one should be due around the fall of 2024 with 230-240k on the vehicle. Just in time for my daughter to graduate the next spring and take it to college.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Eww .. same battery I put in my car in October of 19.


----------



## dsc cruze (Jun 22, 2020)

all back to normal, picked battery yesterday and charged to full, installed this morning.
see how long this fresh battery lasts


----------

